# Craftsman Router 31525070 parts



## kboyt (Feb 25, 2015)

Need parts for crafsman router 31525070. Locknut, part 1-623793-01, Jamnut, part 1-523794-02, they show to be MD. Thanks, Ken


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Ken and welcome to the forum. The 315 in front of the model number me sans it's a Ryobi. If you can't get the parts from Sears I would suggest you take the machine to a repair shop with a good reputation and see if they have parts that will substitute for those. Otherwise it's new router time unless you find one for for parts.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ken.

Unless you need to keep a very old router operating for some reason, I would look at replacing the router with an up to date variable speed router.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ken.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Ken. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

+1 on what others have said. If you find the part, great, but odds are against it. Sears regularly has routers for less than $200, cheaper when they are on sale. The current ones are a big improvement over the older models they sold.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*welcome to the forum*

Hi Ken welcome to the forum. carl


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

*I might have what you need. Read details. Welcome*

Ken, I have a dead 25070 that I am salvaging. I check the numbers you posted with the manual for my router, and the locknut is the same p/n as you listed, but the jamnut p/n in my manual is 1-623794-02 rather than the 1-523794-02 in your posting.
I assume that this is just a typo error in your note. Correct? Where did your number come from? A Sears 25070 manual?? In any case I need to figure out how to get the two nuts off, since it looks like flat wrenches are required that I may not have. If I can get them off the shaft, we can work out a deal to get them to you. You can contact me thru the Router Forum private messaging if you have the minimum number of posts to use it, or contact me at my e-mail [email protected].
Rick


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Update on nut removal from my dead craftsman*

Hi Ken,
I successfully removed the nuts from my dead Craftsman router that you may need, but I need info on how to get them to you. You can call me at 330 285 8296 from noon to 5 EST. The jamnut isn't really a nut because it has no threads, but just an internal key that engages a keyway in the shaft.
RICK CARUSO


----------



## kboyt (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Rick
And thanks to all for your help, I'm not a really big user of a router, but I'm trying to learn.
I rechecked the Craftsman and the keyway slot is damaged, I was using the router when the nuts exploded, few dents in shop wall, lucky that they were thrown away from me.
I ordered a new Dewalt dwp611pk. 
Thanks Again for all the help.
Ken


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Failure analysis of craftsman router*

Hi Ken, I am interested in more details on the Sears router that "exploded" the nuts.
Have you owned this router since it was new? 
Did the armature shaft fracture also?
What knowledge can you provide as to what might have cause the nuts to fracture?
Can you provide photos of the nut pieces and the router shaft, especially the end where the nuts seat?
How was the router being used when the incident happened?

In my mechanical engineering career, I did supervise a team of engineers that was engaged in failure analysis of IC engines/parts and turbochargers, so I do nave considerable expertise in assigning cause of failure to machine parts. Also, since I use several of this model router, I am concerned for my own safety as well.

Best of luck with the new router.
Rick Caruso


----------



## kboyt (Feb 25, 2015)

Rick
I have bought the router new from sears. The nut parts were thrown in about 3 peaces
around my shop. I was routing a soft board when the part broke. Maybe just old age?


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi KEN,
Since you bought a new router, I presume that you are no longer using the Craftsman that exploded the nut. If not, would you be willing to pass that 623793-01 nut on to another person that is in need of it and has contacted me looking for one? If you are willing to pass it on, I will put you in contact with the person that is looking for one.
Enrico Caruso


----------



## karl O (Mar 28, 2018)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Ken.
> 
> Unless you need to keep a very old router operating for some reason, I would look at replacing the router with an up to date variable speed router.


not true, the fix is simple If you cant find the part, change the locking system, take the cover off, and drill a hole in the top center of the cover so you can use a nipple wrench, a # 209 nipple wrench used for muzzle loading guns fits perfect, you can find them @ gun shops, farm & dept stores that have a gun sporting section. A $7- 15 fix. you use the wrench as an armature lock


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Karl and welcome. Thanks for posting that. It may help someone else with that problem but the last post before yours was December 2015 so they probably have resolved the issue one way or another by now.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Ken.
> 
> Unless you need to keep a very old router operating for some reason, I would look at replacing the router with an up to date variable speed router.


I'm sure glad my routers aren't old, or I might have to replace them. Shucks, the oldest one I bought in probably 1997, not old at all. Of course, do have 4 or 5, so no biggie if one does die when it gets old. 
>


----------

